# Help! Can you identify this plant?



## racer1 (Dec 13, 2007)

I bought a couple of plants at my lfs to replace two fake plants that I didn't like. The only label on them was assorted potted plant and no one in the store knew what they were called either. I've looked on several online aquarium plant retailers sites and haven't found anything, so I thought this would be a good place to ask. It looks like some sort of reed plant with very fiberous leaves. I'm worried that it isn't a true aquarium plant, and will die if left submerged. Please tell me I'm wrong!

Here are some pics:


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Unfortunately, I don't think you're wrong. It looks to me like an _Acorus_ species. It will not survive submerged.

It looks superficially similar to _Cyperus helferi_ but stiffer and the base of the plant doesn't look the same. Also, _C. helferi_ isn't something that shows up in places like that very often.


----------



## racer1 (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, I appreciate it


----------



## racer1 (Dec 13, 2007)

Is there anything of a simmilar look you might recomend to replace them with? It's a low light tank with about 1.5 wpg and a rocky substrate as you can see from the pics above. Thanks.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

maybe Vallisneria sp

won't be exact, but there are a few that are similar in size and rough shape


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Sagittaria species may fit the bill.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

That is _Acorus gramineus_ and it looks like the variety'Ogon' which has yellow variegation. It is a lovely hardy species that will grow superbly as a pond, or bogside plant. I have a large specimen of 'Ogon' growing in the gravel of my stream. It will, as Cavan said, certainly die if kept submerged.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Crypt retrospiralis is another one to consider.


----------

